# Tell me all you know about tummy tucks and mini tummy tucks!



## KristyDarling

Hi! I know there might have been a thread on this in the past, but I don't think it discussed both full AND so-called "mini" tummy tucks. Has anyone here had either?

I might want one in about a year (I had my last baby in January 2005). I *think* I'm a good candidate: I'm healthy, in my 30's, and I'm on the low end of the ideal-weight spectrum (103, 5'2") so I'm slim all over. Except for my baby pooch.  My waist is gone because of that pesky layer of loose skin and fat, like a spare tire around my middle. No matter what I do nor how I eat, I can't get that layer of excess skin to shrink.

Fitting in clothes is difficult because even though I'm a very small size, nothing fits right because I'm too flabby around the middle. Muffin tops are a part of daily life.  I've been really self-conscious about this for awhile now. Some of my questions, for those of you who've had a tummy tuck:

1) How much did it cost?

2) How much did it hurt? Describe the recovery.

3) Did you have a full or mini tummy tuck? Do you like the results?

4) How does your scar look now? Can they go through an existing C-section scar for the surgery?

5) Did your bellybutton need to be repositioned? How did it heal? I'm concerned about this part because I currently have a small 1" tattoo right above my bellybutton. Will they just cut it off or will it be pulled down below my new navel?

Thank you SO much for all your advice!
Kristy


----------



## caliprincess

Hi KristyDarling,  I'll try to answer all your questions!  I had my ftt in May.  

1)  around $6600 CDN

2)  it didn't hurt all that bad, just uncomfortable because they put a drain tube in your private area and those stay in for a week.  Psychology, I didn't want to look my tummy for a week because I was completely grossed out, but I needed this done because I've had 4 kids!

3)  FTT, I'm so glad I've had this done!  Now I can wear whatever I want without worrying about my "pouch" showing!

4)  My scar is now on the dark pink side.   I think it can go through an existing C-section scar, you'll have to ask your PS.  Note that your new scar will be from hipbone to hipbone.

5)  My bellybutton stayed where it was, I can actually see it now.  Before all the skin was around my bb and now all that skin is gone!  It's healing the same as the incision.  I think your tattoo will be just above your pubic area, unless you are very stretchy and your PS pulls that skin all the way down and cuts that out with the other extra skin.

There's a website that has a cartoonlike demo but I have the that info on my other computer, I'll have to get back to you on that.

If you want more details or advice, feel free to PM me!  Good luck!


----------



## KristyDarling

Caliprincess - thank you so much for the great info!!! Is your scar low enough so that you can still wear a bikini? Does your new bellybutton look "artificial" or is it scarred-looking? I just wonder how docs create those -- are they convincing? I'd like a reasonable recreation of my innie.


----------



## caliprincess

My scar is not noticeable at all when I wear a bikini and my belly button looks great, it's still a little pinkish right now, but it was way better than before!  When you go to your plastic surgeon, ask to see pictures of his/her previous tts so you can see his/her results.


----------



## KristyDarling

Caliprincess -- thank you SO much for all the helpful info! I really appreciate it!

Would anyone else like to share their TT experience? Thanks!


----------



## pinky_ohana

I would love to hear more experiences as well since I'm in the same boat.

I'm just hoping the scars don't look bad and the skin "match" up.
I've seen some Before/After pics where the top skin looks scrutched together and has folds (hope that makes sense)...

How did you all find your doctors?
And did you do any other procedures with it?


----------



## jmcadon

I had mine about 7 years ago. I had the mini as I just wanted to get rid of the baby bulge. My scar is barely visible now, but it does go from side to side. It is low enough to wear a bikini if it isn't too small. It didn't hurt much, but the recovery wasn't fun. You can't do anything that uses your stomach muscles for about 4 months. One thing I have noticed is I now tend to put on weight above the waist in my stomach. I have heard the same from others who had it. Luckliy I have not put on much. I'm 5'6" and weigh about 125. My lower stomach is still nice and flat tho' so I'd do it again in a heart beat!
It cost about $3,000. but then that was quite awhile ago.


----------



## jmcadon

pinky_ohana said:


> I would love to hear more experiences as well since I'm in the same boat.
> 
> I'm just hoping the scars don't look bad and the skin "match" up.
> I've seen some Before/After pics where the top skin looks scrutched together and has folds (hope that makes sense)...
> 
> How did you all find your doctors? *I had a friend who had it done first and went to her doctor.*
> And did you do any other procedures with it?


*This was the only procedure I had, but I've heared it is common to have Lipo at the same time.*


----------



## pinky_ohana

jmcadon said:


> *This was the only procedure I had, but I've heared it is common to have Lipo at the same time.*


 

Thanks so much for the quick response, jmcadon!
I cannot wait for this procedure, but at the same time I am soooo nervous just thinking about the surgery and recovery time.

Thanks again!

Hopefully someone else could also help me quote the price of these procedures... Anyone?


----------



## intheevent

Very weird, I am having a full tummy tuck this Wednesday 8/29. I will be getting lipo of lower back/flanks also. Cost is $7200 for everything. I live in Chicago but am going about 30mins away to indiana for surgery. Evrything from top of belly bottun down is being cut. Wish me luck, oh visit tuckthattummy.com (I think that's it) tons of great info)


----------



## pinky_ohana

intheevent said:


> Very weird, I am having a full tummy tuck this Wednesday 8/29. I will be getting lipo of lower back/flanks also. Cost is $7200 for everything. I live in Chicago but am going about 30mins away to indiana for surgery. Evrything from top of belly bottun down is being cut. Wish me luck, oh visit tuckthattummy.com (I think that's it) tons of great info)


 
Thanks for the pricing and the webiste!

I want to do this soooo bad, but I've been talking myself in and out of it since DH has agreed.
Before that, I was then one who had her mind set and convince DH.

Oh, do come back and let us know your experience!!
It will definitely help lure us to the "dark side".


----------



## fiatflux

check out makemeheal.com as well....tons of good info and discussion forums.  My main advice would be to go to several consultations and ask around about the best surgeons.  The most critical choice you will make is the surgeon.


----------



## KristyDarling

intheevent said:


> Very weird, I am having a full tummy tuck this Wednesday 8/29. I will be getting lipo of lower back/flanks also. Cost is $7200 for everything. I live in Chicago but am going about 30mins away to indiana for surgery. Evrything from top of belly bottun down is being cut. Wish me luck, oh visit tuckthattummy.com (I think that's it) tons of great info)



Good luck, ITE! I will be VERY interested to hear about your recovery and results as I'm betting I'll also need a full TT with lipo of flanks. Best of luck and take care post-op!!!


----------



## intheevent

I'm home, yesterday went well, I would say it is comparable to c-section except more muscle pain in the belly, not really pain, soreness

I would rate my pain a 5 on scale 1-10, totally worth it I think, he removed 2 Liters of fat from hips and butt and a couple of pounds of lose skin/fat from belly.

Anyone thinking of it, so far I say go for it!


KristyDarling said:


> Good luck, ITE! I will be VERY interested to hear about your recovery and results as I'm betting I'll also need a full TT with lipo of flanks. Best of luck and take care post-op!!!


----------



## pinky_ohana

intheevent said:


> I'm home, yesterday went well, I would say it is comparable to c-section except more muscle pain in the belly, not really pain, soreness
> 
> I would rate my pain a 5 on scale 1-10, totally worth it I think, he removed 2 Liters of fat from hips and butt and a couple of pounds of lose skin/fat from belly.
> 
> Anyone thinking of it, so far I say go for it!


 

Get well soon!!


----------



## KristyDarling

intheevent said:


> I'm home, yesterday went well, I would say it is comparable to c-section except more muscle pain in the belly, not really pain, soreness
> 
> I would rate my pain a 5 on scale 1-10, totally worth it I think, he removed 2 Liters of fat from hips and butt and a couple of pounds of lose skin/fat from belly.
> 
> Anyone thinking of it, so far I say go for it!


ITE: thanks for the report from your recovery bed!  Rest all you need, and when you're ready, please come back and let us know all the gory details! I hope you're resting comfortably!


----------



## 3bears

intheevent posted almost a year ago about her tummy tuck, are you out there? How was post-op and recover? did you swell for long and what about the drains?


----------



## cheweyvy

very informative thread - thank you all!


----------



## intheevent

3bears said:


> intheevent posted almost a year ago about her tummy tuck, are you out there? How was post-op and recover? did you swell for long and what about the drains?



I'm still here, I forgot all about this thread! I am great, better than great. I would do it again in a heartbeat. The best money I have ever spent. It changed my life. I can wear whatever I want and dont have to worry. Low rise jeans, bikinis, tight shirts, body con dresses whatever. No more tugging my shirts down cause they are riding up. No more feeling my tummy in my lap.

S*x is better too because I am not self concious at all. No worries about how my tummy looks in different positions etc.

The drains were in 7-10 days. Not terrible. When they came out though I did have seromas (fluid build up) and had to be aspirated ( drained with a needle about one a week for 4 weeks) no permanent issues though. They are kinds gross but the whole ordeal is worth it.

Six weeks post surgery I joined a gym started eating better and lost 20 pounds. My tummy is still tight. If anyone wants more detail post here or pm me, I'll try to answer as quickly as possible.


----------



## cindy05

Could you post of before and after pics of yourself? I have been thinking of lipo for ages but am afraid.


----------



## intheevent

cindy05 said:


> Could you post of before and after pics of yourself? I have been thinking of lipo for ages but am afraid.



I dont have any that really show the lipo because it was lower back, upper buttock / muffin top

I have more of tummy really. Plus I didnt take many shots before, too embarrassed by my flab. If I find some that are apprpriate I'll come back and post them. Nothing to be scared off, its just sore and swollen for weeks, the final result doesn't show until 4-6 months

Just do your homework on your surgeon


----------



## ghall

I"m just reviving this thread : ) Hey intheevent ! it's been over a year now. i was just wondering how the scarring is? is it easy to hide? is it very noticeable? my sister always tells me she wouldn't want that big ol scar, but i'd rather have a scar and a flat stomach that the Jabba the Hut belly i have now! i'm soo tired of constantly wearing garters!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Hi all!  I wanted to join it too to give my experience!  I got my tummy tuck on 8/20/07 and it is/was the BEST thing I have ever done!  Okay, now I know everyone is saying, wtf?  she has a ticker she wants to lose 150 lbs.  Here's a QUICK version!  I had yo yo'd for a LONG time - (I've also had two kids - last one in 2002).  I had gotten up to about 330 lbs!! (GROSS)  Through all of this, my stomach had literally changed - it disgusted me.  It was like a stomach on top of my belly button and then this gross pouch underneath - you literally would have to separate the 2 to get to my belly button.  I know, TMI, I'm sorry but it's my truth.  So after I got to about 240 last year, I found out I was leaving for Greece in 2 months (for about a year) and I knew I wanted it done here in the States so I called my PS (whom I had already consulted with the month prior) and told him we gotta schedule ASAP!  I wanted it done as help,  I knew I was still going to be big, but at least not that big in the front, kwim?  I would have to buy tops like 2 sizes bigger because I wanted to cover it up.  So anywho, I had it done and it's amazing!!!  Even now that I, like the idiot I am, have gained back up in the high 200's (ridiculous I know, I am hardcore focused again now) - it did not affect my surgery whatsoever!!  I still have tight stomach muscles if that makes sense at all.  lol   As for after surgery, like I said, I had surgery on Aug 20 last year and I was literally on a plane to Greece with 5 suitcases and my 6 year old (then) daughter on Sept. 10!! So to answer the OP's ?'s:

1) *How much did it cost?* $8500 USD total

2) *How much did it hurt? Describe the recovery.*  - OMG, I don't think anyone will believe me, but NO pain at all!!!  Seriously, I left the hospital on 3 extra strength Tylenol's - that's IT!!!  No pain meds at all.  (That was a personal choice but I didn't need them anyway!)

3) *Did you have a full or mini tummy tuck? Do you like the results?*  Full and I LOVE it!!!  LOVE my PS - he's the BEST!!!!!

4) *How does your scar look now? Can they go through an existing C-section scar for the surgery?  *

My scar is fine - hip to hip - can't even see it with underwear, bikinis too I guess (haven't actually put one on)  I did have a prior C section and Exploratory laparotomy scar which he cut off and now I have just this one.  I bought this great scar stuff he gave (like $50 a little tube) but it's great!

5) *Did your bellybutton need to be repositioned? How did it heal? I'm concerned about this part because I currently have a small 1" tattoo right above my bellybutton. Will they just cut it off or will it be pulled down below my new navel? * 

My belly button was definitely repositioned and I thank God for that!  Mine was a weird set up and now I look and feel normal.  I suggest you research and find a great plastic surgeon in your area (or just go to Dr. Li in Beverly Hills! lol) and have a consult with him/her (usually their free of charge) and he'll go over that with you.

Phew!  OK, so obviously my suggestion is GET IT DONE!!!  No regrets!!  If anyone needs to, please PM me!!


----------



## rubylola

I think i will add my tuppence worth- I also had a full TT (29/july this year). Mine was after having rather large twins (one at 7,12 and one at 7,4- two full sized babies at once, hehehe, and i have a fairly small frame), which destroyed the skin elasticity of my stomach and parted the stomach muscles significantly (to the extent that my surgeon said I would permanently continue to look as if i was in early pregnancy, without surgical intervention).

I am soooo incredibly happy that I did it. It was easy and pain free. It has returned my figure to the figure I have before my body was ravaged by a testing pregnancy. I am extremely happy to be ending 2008 having made this significant change, rather than end it, again unhappy with myself like I did the last two years, after the changes my twin pregnancy wrought upon me.

I've got a new bellybutton, and it is better than the one I had before- a genuine 'inny' like I always wanted rather than an 'in-betweeny', which was neither out nor in, and was, after my pregnancy, a gash across my overstretched stomach.

My op and the recovery were incredibly easy- I think what made the difference was my positive frame of mind. I was incredibly excited about my operation, there was no doubt in my mind that it was what I wanted, and I was never for a second afraid that it might not be straight forward and successful. I think in these situations a positive state of mind can help things along immensely.

PM me if you need more info


----------



## intheevent

The scar is better by farrrrrr than a big belly. First off, think about it, how many people even see that area, just one right? My boyfriend was a little freaked out at first but he got over it, especially when he saw how much confidence it gave me. I changed the way I dressed etc. and I could tell he liked the new me, not that he disliked the old me, but I could see that he was impressed again when guys started checking me out again when we were out together etc.

They got rid of my c-section scar that was part of the skin they took off, I got a new belly button, when I first saw it I couldn't stop giggling, I looked like a teenager! it is an innie and perfectly round.

The scar will freak you out at first I won't lie, especially if you are squeamish but at 4 weeks it was pretty well healed it was never raw but it was healed to the point I didn't think i needed to be careful w/ lotion, out of the shower etc. It was never raised except in a few places. Now it is completely flat and not that noticeable, my scar is slightly darker that my normal skin color, I am african american. If you are caucasian it will probably be even less noticeable it will be a little lighter than your normal skin color, like a whitish line if i remember correctly.

My c-section scar was not very nice it was a wide line and slightly raised but not keloid. I was worried about that a little but a plastic surgeon stitching you up is totally different than any other type of scarring you may have because they specialize in making it perfect and as inconspicous as possible so don't worry about that. I think a lot of people picture a c-section scar or a scar from some other type of surgery and it is much neater than that. I is not jagged at all, straght across, some curve a bit but always done in an even balanced "tasteful" way.

Hope that helps!



ghall said:


> I"m just reviving this thread : ) Hey intheevent ! it's been over a year now. i was just wondering how the scarring is? is it easy to hide? is it very noticeable? my sister always tells me she wouldn't want that big ol scar, but i'd rather have a scar and a flat stomach that the Jabba the Hut belly i have now! i'm soo tired of constantly wearing garters!


----------



## ghall

i'm very excited! i have a consultation for my tummy tuck on February 9th! I'm in San Jose CA, and the PS i'm going to see is Dr. Darryl Hoffman. he seems to have a great rep. has anyone seen him before? i'm hopping to get my surgery in March. my son will be 10 months old. but hopefully i'm be well enough and look hot in may for his first birthday!


----------



## pinky_ohana

ghall,
I'm no where near my surgery and have been looking for quite a while. But my question to you is... Would you want anymore kids? That's what has made me hesitate for awhile now.

I'm from the Bay Area, so let me know how Dr. Hoffman is. I have a consult with Dr. David E. Kim next month in Bev Hills and would totally want to consult more PS as much as possible before we decide.


----------



## ghall

hi pinky! i am DONE having kids. i wanted to be done having kids, by the time i was 25, i had my 3 child and only son last year in may. i am so ready to have my body back. a 25 year old body, not a mommy body. so i am 100% sure and ready for this surgery. just doing lots of research and having lots of consultations!


----------



## kimberf

ghall and pinky, let me know what you think, please!  I'm on the Peninsula and am contemplating going to a PS for a consult.  I'd love your opinions on the docs you see.  

My biggest issue is that I had an emergency c-section (a get this baby out immediately, running to the OR type emergency), so I have a big, 1/2 inch wide vertical scar from just below the belly button to the pubic bone.  I hate it.   In addition to the scar looking ugly, some of the skin kind of puckers around it.  Even if I lose the last 10 lbs. I want to lose, I'm still going to hate my belly because of the scar, so I need to start checking on some options.


----------



## ghall

i'll definately let you know kimber! a tummy tuck will definately get rid of your c section scar!


----------



## intheevent

Yep in 90% of cases everything from belly button and below goes. But check with the PS if you don't have enough loose skin or have a really short torso you may not get it all cut. In these cases you have a horizontal scar and in the center a approx 1 inch scar vertical. I have that. All of it, including vertical part is below bikini line. And my tiny vertical scar healed faster than the long horizontal so that it is barely visible.


----------



## ghall

hi intheevent! i was wondering, what was the pain experience like for you?


----------



## pinky_ohana

OMG, ghall! We're in the same boat except I'm a few years older than you, but we both have 3 kids! I thought you only had one so far cuz not everyone is crazy like me and have 3 kids. Hee hee... We actually wanted 4, but that's a whole another story.

Oh, I heard the TT is not as bad as Lipo. Anyhow, let me know about your doc consult. I'm having mine next Monday, so I'll post what I think.


----------



## ghall

pinky_ohana said:


> OMG, ghall! We're in the same boat except I'm a few years older than you, but we both have 3 kids! I thought you only had one so far cuz not everyone is crazy like me and have 3 kids. Hee hee... We actually wanted 4, but that's a whole another story.
> 
> Oh, I heard the TT is not as bad as Lipo. Anyhow, let me know about your doc consult. I'm having mine next Monday, so I'll post what I think.


cool! let me know! what doctor are you going to see?


----------



## ghall

I went to my consult with Dr Daryl Hoffman yesterday. and I LOVE HIM!!! he's honest, soft spoken, friendly and realistic. He's the doctor for me. I'm waiting for the approval of CareCredit and I will be booking my appointment to go thru with the surgery! hopefully in 3-4 weeks! hopefully the pain doesn't kill me!


----------



## intheevent

Just saw this guys. Its true that the pain of lipo is worse in that it lasts longer and it is just more physical. The tuck is delicate technique so its really just the incision that hurts. But it does really hurt for about 5 days. The lipo hurt for weeks like someone beat you up or you were hit by a car. Either way IT IS WORTH IT. Its such a distant memory now you would be surprised how you forget it, just like they say about delivering babies. You just move on.

For your consults, make sure you ask will belly button go completely. Ask him to draw on you exactly where how long and what shape he will cut you. Some do a straight line, some curve up at each end. Mine curves up but not drastically. You want to make sure the ends are still low enough to be covered by a bikini. A lot of people get upset to find out the scar is too high on the ends. Ask what kind of stitches he uses. Ask about the shape of belly button, round or triangle. Are belly button stitches on inside or outside? I think inside is better. Ask if they use a binder or not. I'm a fan of the binder. 

I had my doctor draw on me with the marker at my consult went home and tried on bikinis to be sure and took photographs of the markings so if I forgot what was discussed I would have it. It also helps to have before pictures because it takes a while to see final results and you can look at those to see how far you've come. If I think of anything else I'll post again. Let me know if you have questions. Just post the question I here and then PM me to check the thread. That way everyone can benefit from the answers.


----------



## ghall

Thanks alot intheevent! here's a few more questions for you:
-was the pain tolerable and bearable or did you feel like you wanted to die?
- did you have a pain pump or vicodin only?
-are you in pain as soon as you wake up from the anesthesia?
- do they intubate you ? if so does your throat hurt afterwards?
- did you have any gas after?-i hear it's common and hurts REALLY bad...
-how long until you felt normal again?
-how long til you could wear a bathing suit?
- if i have it done Mid March do you think i'll be bikini ready by the end of june?

I am going to go for one more consultation with him just so i can ask more questions.but i'm definatly going to do this.
He said he wants to do a tummy tuck with muscle repair and lipo of the hips and back. it came out to 10k. what do you think?


----------



## intheevent

Ok day one pain was almost intolerable. You'll want to have enough drugs to sleep through 24 hours. Needed help getting on off toilet. After that next 4 days tolerable. I actually went to work desk job day 9 or so and drove myself. No pain pump Dr. Didn't believe too much in them thought it was mostly physcological. Not sure which drug vicodin or not but only had d days of the heavy stuff and then tylenol for maybe 2 days. 

Yes I was in pain as soon as I woke up. Felt run over by a truck but was really drowsy so wasn't too bad cause I don't emember much just waking up and trying to sit up ouch! And getting in and put of car. I slept on the 30 minute ride home. Yes they did intubate. No memory of it, no sore throat. No gas. Had it after c-section though and it can be painful, haven't heard ppl complain about it from tummy tuck. Bathing suit in June 21? Yes. You will not be as flat as you will eventually be but you will look better than you can even imagine. A little swollen still be not loose and flabby at all. Ultimately july or August would be better but June will be good.

I feel like I reached my final result at about 7 months. I paid about 7000, 10000 is normal. I probably would have paid about 9000 in chicago but I crossed 30 minutes over the border to Indiana. Great doctors but different market so cheaper all depends on location. I had lipo un same areas as you. Price seems fair to me. Go with who you feel comfortable with. I knew a previous patient of my doctor and knew she had great results. If you are overweight and I was and am. You will need to still work to get the best result. I lost 20 pounds through excersize and it enhanced my results. I would have been flat without loosing weigt but had to lose weight so I could see definition if that makes sense.




ghall said:


> Thanks alot intheevent! here's a few more questions for you:
> -was the pain tolerable and bearable or did you feel like you wanted to die?
> - did you have a pain pump or vicodin only?
> -are you in pain as soon as you wake up from the anesthesia?
> - do they intubate you ? if so does your throat hurt afterwards?
> - did you have any gas after?-i hear it's common and hurts REALLY bad...
> -how long until you felt normal again?
> -how long til you could wear a bathing suit?
> - if i have it done Mid March do you think i'll be bikini ready by the end of june?
> 
> I am going to go for one more consultation with him just so i can ask more questions.but i'm definatly going to do this.
> He said he wants to do a tummy tuck with muscle repair and lipo of the hips and back. it came out to 10k. what do you think?


----------



## ghall

I know this sounds silly. But will I cry from the pain? I'm just so nervous about how I'll react to the pain.


----------



## kimberf

Hi intheevent, thank you so much for the info.  Another question -- how do you think the pain compared to the c-section pain?  

Also, how limited is physical activity afterward and for how long?  I assume from the c-section comment that you have a child/ren -- how did you manage with them while you were recovering?  I have an eleven month old, and he's not going to get it that I can't pick him up.  But I figure that's going to be the case for the next 4 years or so...


----------



## intheevent

Yes you will cry. Not son uncontrollably. Its serious surgery. I was hunched over, felt like I was forced at gunpoint to do like 10000 cruches. But then my boyfriend said and I quote "I don't even start that sh*t, you're the one who thougt this was a good idea" so I took a pill and pretty much slept through the next 24 hours and then I felt much better. I think I panicked a little because I'm extremely claustrophobic and I felt like I couldn't breath in the binder.



ghall said:


> I know this sounds silly. But will I cry from the pain? I'm just so nervous about how I'll react to the pain.


----------



## intheevent

I would say its similar to c section but it is worse because the cut is twice as long. But a similar type of pain. Walking hunched hurts to cough or laugh. It took me about 2 days to feel like I could stand straight sleep comfortably etc. It took me about 10 days after this. I was still a little hunched and "careful" for a month.

As far as the baby that's tough mine were 8 and 11. You will not be able to pick up that baby for about 2 weeks. Do you have a family member to help. The thing is even if physically you can do it. You shouldn't do it. You want to keep those muscles contracted and tight as long as you can so they can "settle" is there scientific proof of that? Maybe not but I was terified of doing anything that might cause my new super tight abs to loosen. I guess ask your surgeon what he/she thinks. Its the bending and picking up I'm worried about. You'd be surprised how much your abs are involved in your day to day movements. 



kimberf said:


> Hi intheevent, thank you so much for the info.  Another question -- how do you think the pain compared to the c-section pain?
> 
> Also, how limited is physical activity afterward and for how long?  I assume from the c-section comment that you have a child/ren -- how did you manage with them while you were recovering?  I have an eleven month old, and he's not going to get it that I can't pick him up.  But I figure that's going to be the case for the next 4 years or so...


----------



## jmcadon

I had very little pain with my tummy tuck! The muscles hurt if i moved the wrong way, but it did not hurt at all when I was laying still.  No way was the pain anything to cry over.  More like discomfort and you have to lay on your back for days with a pillow under your knees so you get tired of sleeping that way and not being able to turn much.  I would say that lasted for 3 or 4 days and then gradually I was able to move around more. But bending and picking things up will be a no no for awhile. 

I had surgery for an ectopic pregnancy and that was 10 times worse.

You will do fine *ghall, *the fear of what is going to happen is much worse than the actual reality!


----------



## ghall

jmcadon said:


> I had very little pain with my tummy tuck! The muscles hurt if i moved the wrong way, but it did not hurt at all when I was laying still.  No way was the pain anything to cry over.  More like discomfort and you have to lay on your back for days with a pillow under your knees so you get tired of sleeping that way and not being able to turn much.  I would say that lasted for 3 or 4 days and then gradually I was able to move around more. But bending and picking things up will be a no no for awhile.
> 
> I had surgery for an ectopic pregnancy and that was 10 times worse.
> 
> You will do fine *ghall, *the fear of what is going to happen is much worse than the actual reality!


thanks *jmcadon*. Everyone heals differently, so im expecting and preparing for the worst. did you have lipo of the hips and back also?


----------



## jmcadon

ghall said:


> thanks *jmcadon*. Everyone heals differently, so im expecting and preparing for the worst. did you have lipo of the hips and back also?


 No, although my doc told me they do some lipo on the tummy area when they do the tuck.  I just had the tuck done and it was quite awhile ago.  I was surprised at the lack of pain considering the cut width...hip to hip.  You will need help the first 2 days mostly because you are groggy from the meds and unsure of yourself...the worst is help going potty.  I would suggest if you have little kids that you have someone take care of them for a couple of days so you can just rest. I was pretty scared, too but it really was not as bad as I thought it was going to be. You will be fineand they do give you drugs to keep you calm and pain free.  I did not take the pain pills as they upset my stomach, but I did take the Xanax and that really helped.


----------



## ghall

thanks for the info! I am really scared. but i'm SOOO looking forward to feeling comfortable in my own skin again. I know it will take time. I am staying at my mom's house the first three days. My surgery is on a thrusday, and i'm going to stay at my mom's until Monday morning. I have 3 kids. 7 yr old, 3 yr old, and my son will be 10 months at the time of the operation. so my DH will be taking care of them while i'm at my moms. and when i come home he'll be taking an additional week and a half of of work. so i'll have lots of help for the first 2 weeks. do you think that's enough? i'm told after two weeks 'll be able to pick up my son and put him into his carseat, highchair or crib, but i won't be able to carry him around. hopefully i'll feel normal by his first birthday party which will be May 2nd. that gives me about alittle more then 7 weeks to feel somewhat normal again. do you ladies think that'll be enough time?


----------



## ghall

So that's it. i'm scheduled for March 12th for my tummy tuck. 
i had a horrible dream last night. i was given anesthesia, and they started my procedure, but i could feel everything, but i was paralyzed and couldn't speak or move. IT WAS HORRIBLE!


----------



## rubylola

ghall said:


> I am staying at my mom's house the first three days. I have 3 kids. my DH will be taking care of them while i'm at my moms. and when i come home he'll be taking an additional week and a half of of work. so i'll have lots of help for the first 2 weeks. do you think that's enough?



Yes- i think this will probably be more than enough. I had a TT and a breast reduction at the same time, my sister took a week off work to help for the two days I was in hospital and for the five days after I came out. Then I had a couple of friends helping for the next couple of days (days 8 and 9), but really by then I was doing fine on my own, so I think having your DH around for two weeks will be great. 

I probably started lifting up my own kids too soon (and they were 3 year old twins, so not light) but it was fine. I am sure you will feel normal after 7 weeks, I found the whole thing fairly pain free. The way my stomach felt after was very tight, as if I had really overdone the exercise (lol), but not pain, just a bit achey.

Good luck. I am so happy i did it.


----------



## ghall

thanks so much!
i'm expecting and preparing for the worst, and hoping for the best! I'm definatly freaking out about the pain factor though!


----------



## vhdos

My best friend had a tummy tuck and she calls it her "love-hate" relationship.  She loves it when she's fully clothed because the sagging skin is gone.  She hates it when she's naked, wearing a swim suit, etc. because the scar is nasty.


----------



## KDMAMA

I had a full tummy tuck and muscle repair 1/08 and got so much info and help from the help you heal forum! They were awesome!!!

1) How much did it cost? I live in the Bay area CA and that makes a difference $8800

2) How much did it hurt? Describe the recovery.
For me it hurt and I ached. I have had 3 c-sections but this was quite different. It hurt about the same but the recovery was muuuuuuuuch longer!!! Took me 21 days to stand up straight!!! I also am still numb and that bothers me at times.

3) Did you have a full or mini tummy tuck? Do you like the results?
Full- I do like the results but not sure I would do it again. 

4) How does your scar look now? Can they go through an existing C-section scar for the surgery?
My scar looks pretty good now. They went lower than my c/s so I no longer have the c/s scar any longer  I did get a small "dog ear" on one side. 

5) Did your bellybutton need to be repositioned? How did it heal? I'm concerned about this part because I currently have a small 1" tattoo right above my bellybutton. Will they just cut it off or will it be pulled down below my new navel?
I had a mole above my belly button and they turned it into the spot for my BB.


----------



## KDMAMA

oh and i have pictures but haven't updated in forever!


----------



## ghall

Thanks for the info KDMAMA! can you wear a bikini?
i'm in the bay area too. San Jose. I"m going to Dr. Daryl Hoffman at Good Samaritan hospita. for me, the price is 10k. that is for the full tummy tuck with muscle repair and lip suction of the hips and back.
what was the pain like for you? was it horrible? did you want to die? or was it just an achey sore more than a pain? did you have a pain pump?


----------



## vhdos

Yes, you can wear a bikini because the doc positions the scar below your panty line.  However, I've seen my best friends scar at the pool when she's moving around in her bikini.  To be fair though, her bikini was a low to mid-rise.  You could probably hide it better in a more modest bikini.  Best of luck!!!


----------



## pinky_ohana

ghall said:


> cool! let me know! what doctor are you going to see?


 
I saw Dr. David E. Kim in Beverly Hills. He quoted me around the same price as your TT and Lipo. I'm also planning on a breast lift and a Breast Augmentation. (If hubby wants to pay, why not put all the toys back in place?)   

I'm excited for you, ghall!!! I'm still no where near the end of this journey. We've been talking and planning, but nothing has happened yet. So I am excited for you!!!


----------



## ghall

Thanks Pinky!! good luck on planning the procedure! i'm excited too! i'm really scared of the pain afterward.. that's all i can think about right now.. but i know that it will be worth it. i don't have high expectations as i don't want to be disappointed.. but i'm looking forward to not looking pregnant anymore. the more weight i lose, it seems my belly gets bigger!


----------



## intheevent

^ congrats. You'll be fine and before you know it you will be back advising others.


----------



## Simone-xoxo

ghall said:


> Thanks Pinky!! good luck on planning the procedure! i'm excited too! i'm really scared of the pain afterward.. that's all i can think about right now.. but i know that it will be worth it. i don't have high expectations as i don't want to be disappointed.. but i'm looking forward to not looking pregnant anymore. the more weight i lose, it seems my belly gets bigger!


Don't worry - you'll do GREAT!  You will be SO happy after!  I had mine done in Aug '07 (I posted on this thread earlier also) and I had no pain at all!  I was just sore - like as if I had done a million sit ups.  I actually didn't have to take any pain medicine at all - I left the hospital on 2 Extra Strength Tylenols and that was it.  

Good luck!!  Can't wait to hear about your experience!


----------



## ghall

thanks Simone! you're one of the lucky ones that was painfree! i'm hoping to be so lucky, but i'm expecting the worst pain of my life!lol! good thing i'll have lots of druges!


----------



## rubylola

Ghall honey- please try to think positive. I went into my op expecting the best and had NO pain. I think if you go in, in a positive state of mind, it makes a massive difference to your experience: THINK POSITIVE... NO PAIN...


----------



## ghall

trying my best Ruby! thanks for the words of wisdom! less than 3 weeks to a flat tummy! woohoo!


----------



## vhdos

I wish you the best of luck ghall!!!


----------



## ghall

thank you vhdos!

well.. yesterday was my pre-op appointment.. 9 more days till i have a flat tummy. $10k gone! there's no turning back now! i'm feeling so many things right now. excited. happy. like it's a dream come true. but also scared. nervous.. alot of what if's going thru my head. i have 3 young kids. my son will only be 10 months old at the time of surgery. i'm scared of the pain of course. but i would love to wake up from surgery! that would thrill me!

so please keep me in your prayers on Thursday March 12th. i'll be at the dr at 6:30 and surgery will start at 7:30. please pray that i make it thru surgery safely and have an uneventful recovery and that i don't orphan my 3 children. thanks so much to all of you ladies for your help and support.

i might start a little journal thread of my tummy tuck and recovery. i will definatly post before pictures AFTER i have after pictures. lol!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

I will definitely pray for you and keep you in my thoughts that day!!!  OMG - you are going to be SO happy you're doing this!!!!  Make sure and take before/after pics because you will be AMAZED!!!  Good luck dear!


----------



## LVLux

I have an appointment that day so will keep you in my prayers all day.  They are really amazing at keeping you out of pain so the most important thing is do not pick up anything too soon so that you don't ruin the surgery or build up any scar tissue.  Just take care of yourself and you will be strong again before you now it!


----------



## KristyDarling

I'm glad to see this thread has grown!  I am more than 1 year post-op and am SO happy I had a TT! I am now back to my pre-pregnancy weight...in fact, I am a few pounds lighter than that. Except for the ugly scar (I have never scarred well and was psychologically prepared for that), I am thrilled. No more baggy shirts and "hiding" under tunics. I was a wreck for 2 solid weeks because I was pulled so tight I couldn't stand up straight for 18 days, and the lower back pain was excruciating (more painful than the incision or the drains), and man my abs were SORE from the muscle repair! It took a full 6 weeks before I was able to stand up FULLY upright. Before that, my shoulders were a bit rounded, but nothing too weird-looking. Regardless, keep your eye on the prize during the post-op period and just remember that the discomfort WILL pass. Do *everything* your doctor tells you, and pick up the phone to call him/her if you have any questions at all. I called my doctor almost daily for the first 2 weeks! 

Above all, do NOT push yourself during recovery. Do NOT be a hero and stop taking pain meds too soon. To heal properly, you need to be able to rest comfortably and you can't do that if you're in pain. Just taking short walks to and from the bathroom will be quite enough for the first couple weeks. After that, try ramping up your activity gradually and slowly. 

Best of luck to everyone getting TTs!!! It is SO worth it!


----------



## ghall

thanks for the kind words ladies!


----------



## pinky_ohana

It's next Thursday, already? WOW! I'm so excited for you ghall!!!


----------



## ghall

i know! can you beleive it! i just had my consult on Feb 9th i can't beleive a month has passed already. 

i'm very excited! i have so many new bathing suits. and i will feel so comfortable in my clothes and in my own skin again!! after the long recovery of course. but i'm keeping my eye on the prize!

thanks so much for all of your kind words and support ladies!


----------



## fairlady

All your concerns and feelings are very normal and common for people to feel before surgery. I too have had some. I had breast reduction and lift. I was nervous too, but I had hardly any pain at all! I think if you think good positive thoughts it can effect your outcome. You'll be fine, you'll be waking up and it will be over! Good luck, I'm sure it well go fantastic!!!!


----------



## kimberf

ghall - I hope it goes like a dream and you recover super-quickly!  I'm excited for you that you're going so soon!  I can't wait to hear how it goes.


----------



## ghall

thanks for your kind words fairlady and kimber!


----------



## intheevent

Ghall you will be great. I've been back at the gym and it is amazing that even after gaining my winter weight 2 weeks at the gym and my definition is back. That's the advantage of having those muscles repaired. If not for my tummy tuck that would be impossible. You will not regret it. You are in my prayers but I know you will do great.


----------



## Deleted member 448829

Wow, that pain sounds horrible. You must have had a lot of support. Do people who have tummy tucks go home immediately and their families take care of them, or do they stay at a recovery center?



KristyDarling said:


> I'm glad to see this thread has grown!  I am more than 1 year post-op and am SO happy I had a TT! I am now back to my pre-pregnancy weight...in fact, I am a few pounds lighter than that. Except for the ugly scar (I have never scarred well and was psychologically prepared for that), I am thrilled. No more baggy shirts and "hiding" under tunics. I was a wreck for 2 solid weeks because I was pulled so tight I couldn't stand up straight for 18 days, and the lower back pain was excruciating (more painful than the incision or the drains), and man my abs were SORE from the muscle repair! It took a full 6 weeks before I was able to stand up FULLY upright. Before that, my shoulders were a bit rounded, but nothing too weird-looking. Regardless, keep your eye on the prize during the post-op period and just remember that the discomfort WILL pass. Do *everything* your doctor tells you, and pick up the phone to call him/her if you have any questions at all. I called my doctor almost daily for the first 2 weeks!
> 
> Above all, do NOT push yourself during recovery. Do NOT be a hero and stop taking pain meds too soon. To heal properly, you need to be able to rest comfortably and you can't do that if you're in pain. Just taking short walks to and from the bathroom will be quite enough for the first couple weeks. After that, try ramping up your activity gradually and slowly.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone getting TTs!!! It is SO worth it!


----------



## Kate Johnson

Hello,

Finally I gained courage and had my mini tummy tuck with abdominal repair/lipo done yesterday(3/23/12). I have been taking only extra strength tylenol every 6 hrs. The pain is not that bad except when I get up or try to change positions. 

I want to know how long does it take to feel better and be fully functional(except workouts) and go back to work (I have a desk job). I hate this bed ridden state. I do get up and walk a little it . Also when will the drains come out for a mini tummy tuck? With my c-sections the recovery was so fast and almost painless, so I am pretty bummed with the pain with the mini tummy tuck.

I will be seeing my PS on 3/26/12 morning. I am hoping I will get my drains removed by then. 

Any advice will be helpful for a quick recovery.

Thanks,
Kate


----------



## Kate Johnson

It will get better, Mia! Your description of the bathroom visit was just like mine. I thought I would pass out!!!!! It should not be like that again though.

So right on the food, eating clean and keeping meals light is best, esp. early out when everything is so sensitive.

I hope your drains come out soon. Right now things are rough, but there is a HUGE difference in how you feel now and how you feel in another week or two - I promise!!


----------

